# Beggining a food plot



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

We just bought 10 acres right next to the Mississippi, not any large amount , but a small little area where we are going to plant us some crops for the ducks , does anybody buy the foiles straight bait foodplot mix , or the biologic , what do you guys use , id like to get ahold of somebody so we can be walked through this proccess , thanks for any information.

j.b.

[email protected]


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know much about the foodplots but I do know that the Foiles Straight Bait works pretty well. I have never tryed this though. I have heard good things about the biologic stuff too though. I am sure that whatever you get you will be happy and it will probably work just fine. I'am sorry that I can't help you more.GOOD LUCk :beer:


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks for the info, i'll more than likely go with the biologic, i looked on their website , and the mix they sell for waterfowl is a type of rice , i wouldn't mind having a little millet and cornon the side though ,

j.b.

[email protected]


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Are you planning this to be just a food source for the ducks or an attractant for a hunting area?

What type of ground is it? Is it mostly dry (tillable) or is it wet/soggy ground that would require aquatic or wet ground plants?

Part of what you chose to put in there will be based on what you intend the plot to be used for and also what the soil conditions are.

If it is wet or flooded ground things like millet and rices would be good. Corn obviously needs unsaturated soil like other grains.

I'd be happy to give some more recommendations if you can give a little more background.


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

its right next to the river , butts right up to it , it otta be some soggy dirt , so the rice and millet should work out , we're goin to get the excavator out there to build up a levee , we're going to pump some water into it before season , i dont know if it would be easier to do it when we plant the rice or not , give me an email so i can keep it touch , its our first time making a waterfowl food plot , so i need all the help i can get , im going to give conservation a call to see if there any way they can help out , thanks

j b

[email protected]


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I sent you an email. I would say definitely get in touch with MO DNR or Game and Fish, whichever you have. Both for legality and for assistance. I don't know what the regs are in your state regarding alterations near a waterway.

I would definitely go with a shallow water pond with millet, arrowhead, etc.


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

adn ,

i never got your email , heres my adress again ... [email protected]

im on the illinois side , i gave them a hollar today and they never got back at me about it , thanks

j b

[email protected]


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Really BIO LOGIC works for ducks? I thought it was mostly for deer.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

There is a Waterfowl formulation for Biologic. I am not sure what all is contained in it however.

Here is what I sent in the email:

Read your post. There are some very helpful links on the web pertaining to developing wetland habitats for waterfowl.

The link below is about Midwestern Wetland Flora and provides information about various species of plants and the habitats they grow in.

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/othr ... htm#group2

I don't currently have it with me but I printed a bunch of information from various sources on the net about plants waterfowl prefer and what conditions they grow under. Various state sites have information on developing ponds and wetland habitats.

I don't know what legal issues (zoning and drainage regulations) you have to deal with, but if I were in your situation I would try to develop a pond with varied depths. Varied depths would provide a balance of different plants and maybe some open water. I would create a dike on the river side to hold water on the site. I would use a pump to refill the diked area as necessary. I would have about 50% be shallow (1-2' of water) and then the other half deeper (up to 3 to 3.5'). This would allow a variation in types of plants as well as provide a reservoir so that in a dry spell some water would likely still remain. If the pond bottom is above the normal water level of the river, I would place a sluice gate or other water level control in the dike so that the water level could be drawn down for pond maintenance. If the pond would be constructed below the river surface, a pump to provide water would not be required as it could flow in from the river. However, this would leave the area more susceptible to flooding by the river and any draw downs for pond maintenance would have to be by pumps.

I would check with the MO Department of Natural Resources or Game Department, whichever you have. They may have some cost share projects for developing habitat or, if done properly, this could be built as a river way buffer. This all depends on what programs MO offers for habitat conservation and water quality protection.

Just some thoughts that I had. Hopefully this is some kind of help for you. I would definitely be in touch with MO DNR just for legality sake and also for any assistance they can provide with developing habitat. Being from farther north, we have some differences in native species and you would want to talk with someone with more local expertise.

- That's the content of the email. The hardest part beyond any permiting would be designing it to be easily maintained and manipulated.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

try this site. this is what im gonna go with.(the biologic)
they have the best price on most stuff.
http://www.outdoorsmansupply.com/store/dynamicindex.asp


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

You'll likey do as well with combine rice planted 1.5-2wice the standard rate at a fraction of a price as with silver-bullet formulations in a fancy bag. If you can't irrigate and fertilize (both), try jap millet broadcast onto mud flat 8-10 weeks prior to annual average frost dates. If you're going to farm, as in the instance of rice again, why not corn? If so, select 110-120 day variety with good drought tolerance (wetland areas = heavy soils) and good dry down rating which will facilitate lodging. If you're going to just "throw it out and hope for the best", why not fall disc to promote natural - desirable - moist soil vegetation? [email protected]


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

what is combine rice? id like to learn as much as i can on this subject


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks for all the information , i have called the conservation and got nothing but answering machines , i will keep at it , we will examine the property over and get some help from a couple farmer buddies , we're more than liekely plant a variety of crops ( or agleast try too ) rice will try and be my number one crop , if everything works out , , i will snap photos every few weeks and try and keep it updated to show how its going along , if anyone else has info let me know please ,thanks alot ..

jb

[email protected]


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Soil tests and supplements are the most important part of food plot success. Good luck. Burl


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

What area of Illinois are you in. I see you list St Louis, so you should be close to the Alton area. Did you try calling the Alton Natural Resources Office? They should be able to get you in touch with a Nat Resources Officer. Rhodes is one that I know of that should be able to tell you the legalities of flooding and planting food for hunting purposes. Just a suggestion, I would check if it is legal first, but if it is, clear some of the trees between the river and your flooded pool.


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks alot for all the information , i appriciate it alot ! !

j b


----------

